# CSUSA Group Buy in Nov?



## mpauly (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not sure if by posting this I'm volunteering to host a group buy or not, but I'm really just checking for interest in another CSUSA group buy probably sometime in early November.  I've been super busy lately and missed checking on the October buys.  My wife already has ideas for holiday gifts and I'm running low on supplies and looking to try some new kits.  So I'm going to have to make an order regardless, just thought I'd try to see if we can continue to capitalize on the IAP buying power a get some additional discounts for all.

So if anyone else is interested in either participating or hosting, give a shout here.  For those of you who've hosted before, have any tips or suggestions that may coax me into hosting this one (I remember someone saying they had an Access DB to keep track of everything)?  What kind of time/effort commitment is usually associated with hosting?

Not sure if this is a good idea (I'm likely going to be super busy this month again), but lets see how it goes.

Michael
10/28 Update:
I'm still hoping to hear from a couple of other previous hosts.  One is trying to resurrect an older Access Database for me to re-use.  It's super nice of him and I'm giving him some time to see if he can do it without pestering him.  The other guys haven't really responded to me yet.  I've pulled together a list of all the pen kits, bushings and tubes with their latest prices and availability and am trying to put together something for myself if the other hosts don't work out. That's it for now.

10/24 Update:
I contacted CSUSA and got the lowdown on how everything works.  Seems pretty straight forward.  I'm hoping for some assistance from the other hosts that I've contacted to ease the pain in organizing this.  Like I said, hopefully will give a go/no go this weekend.

For those of you who were interested in the Jr Gent Retro's in Rhodium, I confirmed the mid December delivery.  If this GB works out, CSUSA would ship them separately to me when in stock and I'd ship to the individual (probably just need to include a few extra bucks for a second shipping charge).

10/23 Update:
OK so far there's over 25 people interested (I'll keep the list below up to date).  I don't know how that translates in to actual participants, but I'd guess it's at least enough to get over the 100 kit mark and qualify for the 25% discount.  I've emailed a couple of other group buy members to see how they handled their GB's (keeping track of it all, payment, ordering, shipping and international shipping).  I noticed one GB seemed to have a 39% discount, not sure how that worked out.  I'm going to contact CSUSA to see how they structure everything and I'll hopefully be able to give this a go/no go by the end of the week.

If anyone has any tips, please let me know ASAP.  The time commitment is really going to be the deciding factor for me (like I said I'm busy) and if I can be organized about it, I'll do it.

10/22 Update:  
List of interested parties
1 armyturner
2 Russianwolf
3 Rudy Vey (rhodium retros)
4 Darley (OZ if international shipping)
5 Johnathan
6 arioux
7 Rauland04
8 saltwein
9 ctwxlvr (if after 11/15)
10 rherrell
11 johncrane
12 elody21
13 ElMostro
14 Federman
15 wolftat
16 les-smith
17 mikemac (Canada)
18 fritz64
19 DRP460 (Canada)
<s>20 maxwell_smart007 (Canada)</s>
21 cowchaser
22 tnhickoryknot
23 jdmyers4
24 rstought
25 josef
26 PTJeff
27 louisbry
28 Towbar15 (UK)
29 DaveM
30 savannadan
31 RHossack
32 VisExp
33 Husky
34 JWW
35 johnkofi
36 gtanajewski
37 aussie_chick (Australia)
38 retired-sofa-spud
39 BruceK
40 CrazyBear (UK)
41 hehndc
42 sbrant (retro's)
43 mg_dreyer
44 diamundgem
45 DavePowers
46 EddieO
47 Goldsbed
48 mewell
49 cutterwoodjoe
50 OKLAHOMAN
51 JimBobTucson
52 jssmith3
53 Tuba707
54 Marc Phillips
55 babyblues
56 csb333
56 roddesigner


----------



## Darley (Oct 21, 2007)

Michael if you're hosting this group buyer and if you can ship oversea you can count me in, I need supplier too, sure that some of our UK friends will participate


----------



## armyturner (Oct 21, 2007)

I missed the last one, so I will be in for a few.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm interested in participating.

heck , if I had a credit card, I'd host it. nut I got rid of those things 8 years ago.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 21, 2007)

I am interested as well, maybe we can check when the Retro's in Rhodium coming in - the last I heard was they supposedly coming in early Dec.


----------



## mpauly (Oct 21, 2007)

Darley, I can look into international shipping, but I honestly don't know where to start.  Any suggestions on carriers and approximate costs?

Rudy, I'll likely need to order before early December, but if this works out, I'll check about the projected retro rhodium availability.

Michael


----------



## Darley (Oct 22, 2007)

Michael here you can see the dicussion about International shipping we have a while back.

http://tinyurl.com/3djk5l

Thanks to try


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 22, 2007)

Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## arioux (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi,

I'll be in as well, if you or someone go with it.

Alfred


----------



## Rauland04 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd like to participate.


----------



## saltwein (Oct 22, 2007)

I would be interested.

Steve


----------



## ctwxlvr (Oct 22, 2007)

I would be interested if the close date is after the 15th of Nov.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 22, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 22, 2007)

ME 2.


----------



## elody21 (Oct 22, 2007)

I would be interested. Alice


----------



## ElMostro (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Federman (Oct 22, 2007)

I am interested!


----------



## wolftat (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in for some.


----------



## mpauly (Oct 22, 2007)

OK, so far there seems to be some interest.  I'll keep a running list here in the original post and then try to sort out the particulars of hosting one of these. Any previous group buy hosters have any tips, insights or tools to aid the process?

Michael


----------



## les-smith (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## mikemac (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in.. and with the strength of the CDN dollar, more for my money []


----------



## fritz64 (Oct 22, 2007)

if you dont tell on me .I am in


----------



## DRP460 (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't want to feel left out, likely a good time too with the CDN $.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like a few of us Canucks are in! I'm _ probably _ in ...that is, I'm in as long as the boss doesn't pull the plug on it!


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> 
> Looks like a few of us Canucks are in! I'm _ probably _ in ...that is, I'm in as long as the boss doesn't pull the plug on it!


That's why you write and mail the check before you tell her. If you use paypal. It's just to late for her. 

I'm in more than likely. The wife said it was ok.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mpauly_
> 
> Darley, I can look into international shipping, but I honestly don't know where to start.  Any suggestions on carriers and approximate costs?
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I am also in for some Statesman, Gents and Emperor.


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm interested


----------



## jdmyers4 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm very interested.

John


----------



## rstought (Oct 23, 2007)

I was a little too conservative on the last buy, so count me in, too...


----------



## josef (Oct 23, 2007)

Count me in as well!


----------



## PTJeff (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm in, the last ones were short, noticed them too late


----------



## mpauly (Oct 23, 2007)

Check the original post for a 10/23 update.


----------



## louisbry (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, LOML just let me order a brand-new router, so I'm going to have to be out of this buy, I think...


----------



## Towbar15 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm in too.


----------



## savannadan (Oct 24, 2007)

I need a few pen kits and other items.  So, I'll get in also.


----------



## RHossack (Oct 24, 2007)

Having never participated in a group buy is there a minimum purchase?
I'd be interested.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 24, 2007)

You can count me in.  Thank you.


----------



## Husky (Oct 24, 2007)

Count me in too!


----------



## JWW (Oct 24, 2007)

Please count me in also!
John


----------



## mpauly (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RHossack_
> 
> Having never participated in a group buy is there a minimum purchase?
> I'd be interested.



Group buys with CSUSA are great.  As long as the group as a whole purchases 100 or more kits (shipped to one location, the host), they are discounted 25%.  The host then ships them out to the individuals.  Usually there is a flat shipping rate to the individual (around $8 or so) plus insurance and any paypal fees.  No minimum order, but if you order more than a couple of kits you wind up saving.

Check the original post for an update.

Michael


----------



## johnkofi (Oct 25, 2007)

Please count me in too.

Thanks - John


----------



## gtanajewski (Oct 25, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 25, 2007)

I may be interested in some of them
Toni


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like to be in on the Nov buy.


----------



## BruceK (Oct 25, 2007)

I would like to be included also on this group buy.

Bruce Kauffman


----------



## rherrell (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome Bruce! Why not tell us a little about yourself over in the"Introductions" forum?


----------



## CrazyBear (Oct 25, 2007)

Can you can add the crazybear to the list


----------



## hehndc (Oct 25, 2007)

I would be interested if you will accept a cashier's check.  It would give me a chance to get some different kits and save some dough.

steve


----------



## jssmith3 (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like to be in too  

Janet


----------



## CrazyBear (Oct 25, 2007)

Just a suggestion

Obviously the guys from the UK / Canada etc are going to get hit for increased shipping and import charges. If there is more than one member in any of the outlaying countries then they could elect one member from that country to accept all the kits for that country and distribute them out to the other local members. This would cut down on the international shipping costs as you would only have one package traveling internationaly. the members would split this cost and then pay that member for the local postal charges.

It also cuts down on the postage and work for whoever is running the buy as they send out one package to each country rather than perhaps half a dozen packages


----------



## arioux (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CrazyBear_
> 
> Just a suggestion
> 
> ...



As strange at i may look, a 4 pound flat rate envelope will cost $9.00 from the States to Canada.

A 4 pounds parcel from Montreal to Winnipeg will cost $10.92, by the cheapest way.

That's how the Canadian postal services works[V]

Alfred


----------



## mikemac (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe if theres enough of us Canadians in 1 city? (I vote for Ottawa, ON, first! )

*There will be a savings of $5 HANDLING fee each, from Canada Customs, tho.[:0]


----------



## sbrant (Oct 25, 2007)

count me in.  I will definitely order some Retro kits.
Thanks -


----------



## CrazyBear (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mikemac_
> 
> Maybe if theres enough of us Canadians in 1 city? (I vote for Ottawa, ON, first! )
> 
> *There will be a savings of $5 HANDLING fee each, from Canada Customs, tho.[:0]



You are lucky...UK Post office(not customs or Vat man , They would be extra) Charged me Â£11 or $22 for international handling on four small duragrit wheels for my dremel tool. They fitted in a box the size of a small paperback book


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 26, 2007)

I would like to get in also...


----------



## diamundgem (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I'm all for a GB. I missed the last one and he was offering about 40% off. How did he do that? I want the high end pens. Imperial, lotis, Gent 11  Statesman etc.
Count me in for 2 to 3 hundred $$ worth.
I just found out about this GB stuff, and I think it's great


----------



## diamundgem (Oct 26, 2007)

I.m in for the Nov Buy. Keep me posted, Thanks


----------



## mpauly (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by diamundgem_
> 
> Yes, I'm all for a GB. I missed the last one and he was offering about 40% off. How did he do that? I want the high end pens. Imperial, lotis, Gent 11  Statesman etc.
> Count me in for 2 to 3 hundred $$ worth.
> I just found out about this GB stuff, and I think it's great



Just got a heads up from another member that CSUSA supposedly had a one week 20% off sale with the 25% discount on top of that.  Definitely was a sweet deal and sorry I missed that one.  Unfortunately this one's only going to be the 25% if it happens.  

I've got some more questions out to other members to try and be real organized about this.  More to come soon...hopefully.

Michael


----------



## DavePowers (Oct 26, 2007)

I am interested. Please let me know if this goes.

Dave


----------



## EddieO (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes please add me, I would like to buy a few pen kits.


----------



## Goldsbed (Oct 28, 2007)

Add me to the list!


----------



## mewell (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd be in for some Jr. Statesman's and a couple of Jr. Emperors...


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd like to be in for a few also


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 29, 2007)

If this gets going include me for 20 or so pens


----------



## JimBobTucson (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm always up for a good sale.


----------



## Tuba707 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Oct 30, 2007)

I could use a couple dozen kits or so...


----------



## babyblues (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm in too.


----------



## csb333 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm in- Chris


----------



## roddesigner (Oct 31, 2007)

make it one more I will want a few
John


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 2, 2007)

Is this going to happen or not?? Please, give us an update.


----------



## mpauly (Nov 4, 2007)

Guys, I'm sorry to say that I'm not going to be able to organize this group buy.  Time commitments have really kicked in (60+ hours a week at work, in the midst of a bathroom remodel, and other family commitments) so I don't think I'd be able to give this the time that I think its going to demand.  

I'm really sorry if this got people's hopes up, but if someone else is willing to take over the reigns, there's definitely enough interest here to get a large order going.

Michael


----------



## Darley (Nov 6, 2007)

BOTHER!   [xx(]


----------



## wlk (Nov 19, 2007)

contact me if it goes

Wade


----------



## TowMater (Nov 23, 2007)

Is this group buy still open for ordering???

I need to pick up some kits.

TM


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 23, 2007)

Todd,
  There aren't any group buys on kits right now. A couple of different people did small quick group buys. Check the Individual Classifieds as there are a few people selling kits right now. Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## TowMater (Nov 23, 2007)

Needing 4-5 Statesmans, didn't see anything available, guess I'll wait and see what happens for a couple of days.

Thanks


----------

